

What Arc gets right - lisper
http://rondam.blogspot.com/2008/02/what-arc-gets-right.html

======
DaniFong
For me, it's most important that Arc's been a lot of fun so far. I get to
coerce and zap things. There's not much standing in the way of me doing. It's
not a bureaucratic language.

Of course, this is coming from a person who was overjoyed only hours ago when
she figured out that Ruby can evaluate strings as code. Maybe it's not
pragmatic. But I don't code to be pragmatic.

So far it been a lot of fun. I get a heck out of blurring the line between
data and code. I like the hackerly feeling it get when I figure out how to use
closures in some crazy way. I like being able to easily write my own languages
or language elements, in the flow of writing the larger program. I like that I
don't even have the _impulse_ to reach for the docs, like I would with Java or
C# or Python or even Ruby. When I think of something cool that I hope the
language can do, everything encourages me to just find a way to do it myself.
It's an empowering language.

I've only explored a bit now, but I think I see where things are headed, and I
like it.

It might be that it's a language for people who like writing languages. I know
I do.

------
bootload
_"... what Arc gets right ..."_

Release early and often. Users sure are commenting on it for good or bad.

